# Snoopy, the mini pitbull? Not sure what exactly he is! help?



## snoooopy

So we rescued this dog about two years ago and ever since then we've been stumped about what breeds he is. We mostly think pitbull, but hes not the right size and look but we cant figure out what he might be. He's about 3 years old now and hes pretty short and small for his age and thats what confuses us about his mixes. 

I wanted to see if you guys had any ideas or thoughts about what he could be anything will be helpful thanks!


----------



## MissMutt

Why is he not the right size? Pits can be 30 lbs or sometimes even smaller. He does look to have a good deal of Bully breed in him.


----------



## FilleBelle

He appears to be about the size of his Lab-mix buddy. Seems about right for a Pit to me.


----------



## sillylilykitty

"Pitbull" is a term used for many different Bully breeds. It includes breeds like the American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bulldog, American Pitbull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terriers and many more. They all vary in sizes. I think your dog looks like he has Staffordshire Bull Terrier in him.

He is one cute dog either way  I love his markings!


----------



## Rayzyn

i 2nd the Staffordshire Bull Terrier part


----------

